# Rock Stacking/Positioning Question



## cichfeeble (Jan 12, 2010)

I just took a "trial run" at rockscaping my new 55g. Here's a link to the photo (I can't get photos to embed for some reason).


__
https://flic.kr/p/4852567566

This 55g is one of the very narrow ones - 48" x 12" footprint. I'll be stocking mbuna.

I put two layers of eggcrate on bottom under the rocks.

First off.... what do you think? (it's mostly limestone, with a little bit of the light green quartz and some of those interesting black/white striped rocks)

Second... my question: Was unsure how far from the back of the tank is the appropriate distance to build the wall. Right now I have the base of the wall about 1-2 inches from the back (making sure to leave a good spot for the two filter intakes.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

First,
Looks pretty good to me.
Maybe a little "structured" for my taste.
With all flat rock, it can get a running bond look.
Second,
If you have enough distance for cleaning all around your rocks, cool.
Now your big problem will be getting gunk out of all those nooks and crannies at maintenance time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I like to space rock according to the diameter of my python between the glass and the rocks.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

lol...just posted the same thing on your other thread about "structured".
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=216446










My setup is with room around the piles for the Python too.


----------



## cichfeeble (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah... sorry for the forked thread - i thought that the topic of the two posts was different, but i guess it somehow meandered it's way onto a unified theme 

i have never heard of a Python, but i suspect that i want one...


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_python.php

Mine is a Hagen gravel cleaner tube attached to a pottable water hose and a waterbed siphon... the blue end.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

I like to use a turkey baster to blast the poop out of rock crevices, it either goes into the filter or sits somewhere else where I can vacuum it up after.


----------



## Jay*H (Jul 18, 2010)

niccomau said:


> I like to use a turkey baster to blast the poop out of rock crevices, it either goes into the filter or sits somewhere else where I can vacuum it up after.


Wow what a great idea!!! I can't belive that I didn't think of something like that, but it solves my main problem. I have just been using my hand to try and blast everything out from inbetween the rocks, but that sound alot easier. Thanks!


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

You could also mount a powerhead or two to constantly direct debris out of tight areas.


----------

